# Newbie question on coffee grinder



## jamesy73 (Dec 15, 2016)

Newbie here. I've a question regarding coffee grinders. I don't want to spend an absolute fortune but understand from all my reading on here how important the coffee grinder is.

I do not currently possess an espresso machine however it is something I'd like to do in the future. Budget isn't there right now for grinder and espresso machine.

With the above in mind could anyone recommend a coffee grinder for use with a French press that would also be future proofed for use with an espresso machine down the line?

Budget is around £200


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

1. New or used?

2. Kitchen friendly or commercial (latter can be kitchen friendly by removing the hopper etc.)

Popular choice is a Mazzer Super Jolly, the doser can be modded and the hopper removed. Should do you for many machine upgrades. Used market is the one to aim for.

Other than that, a decent hand-grinder will produce a good grind for pour over, French Press etc. and since it's a courser grind, it won't take very long to do.


----------



## jamesy73 (Dec 15, 2016)

@Rhys

1. Prefer New when purchasing anything electronic.

2. It will be for home use, not for commercial use so after reviewing, I think the Mazzer Super Jolly is more commercial aimed and would be overkill for home use.

Thanks though for the response.

Thanks.


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

for £200 i just picked up a 2nd hand gaggia classic, mdf grinder and stand. now i'm sure there are flaws with this kit that the overly anal guys could jump all over but for your first venture into real(ish) kit then that would be a good way to go.

and i'm usually the same with electronics, but these bits are pretty simple to sort if any problems develop, tho if you do go the 2nd hand route then be prepared to give them a damn good cleaning befure use.

the grinder i got was minging, im guessing at some point he/she had tried to grind flavoured beans cos it was layered with sticky gunk with coffee everywhere, but a quick look on youtube showed dismantling for cleaning, and the same with the classic, strip the shower head and holder and degunk them, descale and back-flush. then you will be good to go.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Eureka mignon if it has to be new, £233, can do French press and espresso,


----------



## holdtheonions (May 5, 2016)

Good find, you can spend many times Classic and coffee not taste any better and grinder will get you by just fine until you can upgrade.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Many of us use SJs at home, it's definitely not overkill for espresso at home, though may be for French press. They are basically built like a tank, so a decent working example will just carry on. But yes if you have to have new, the mignon is probably your best bet.


----------



## jamesy73 (Dec 15, 2016)

What about the Sage Smart Grinder Pro?

anyone have any experience with this? Seems to get good reviews and may fit my needs?


----------



## smallblueplanet (Dec 4, 2016)

Where's a Mignon for £233?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

smallblueplanet said:


> Where's a Mignon for £233?


my mistake - £233 plus vat - bella barista


----------



## Rdalong (Dec 22, 2016)

At the risk of hijacking the thread (Appolgies), what would be the best small. (read wife friendly) grinder be for a kitchen?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Rdalong said:


> At the risk of hijacking the thread (Appolgies), what would be the best small. (read wife friendly) grinder be for a kitchen?


Eureka mignon ticks the wife friendly box and is a decent grinder.


----------



## Triffid (Dec 20, 2016)

Is the Mignon a better bet (partnered with a Gaggia Classic) than the Rancillio Rocky?

triffid


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Triffid said:


> Is the Mignon a better bet (partnered with a Gaggia Classic) than the Rancillio Rocky?
> 
> triffid


Mignon - stepless adjustment - Rocky - stepped adjustment.

I think if you ran a poll then the Mignon would win hands down on that one


----------



## jamesy73 (Dec 15, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Mignon - stepless adjustment - Rocky - stepped adjustment.
> 
> I think if you ran a poll then the Mignon would win hands down on that one


Do any of you use the Eureka Mignon for French press?

Seattle Coffee say the eureka mignon is not suitable for French press which is what I planned on using a grinder for in the interim until I get the cash for an espresso machine:


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

jamesy73 said:


> Do any of you use the Eureka Mignon for French press?
> 
> Seattle Coffee say the eureka mignon is not suitable for French press which is what I planned on using a grinder for in the interim until I get the cash for an espresso machine:


no problem, just switch to a v60 dripper -£5 will improve the overall taste and quality imho


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

I can tell your a newbie!

1. Mazzer Super Jollys are bomb proof so electrically you have absolutely no worries on that score.

2. Nearly all decent grinders are built for commercial use, but can equally be used at home. Most members on this forum have this type of machine. Purely domestic grinders simply cannot produce coffee fine enough to be used with a good espresso machine plus they wont last long. .


----------



## Hal.E.Lujah (Aug 19, 2014)

My personal preference for someone new to the home use barista set up is the Mahlkonig Vario. It has very easy to use toggles that let you set the grind to both types on the fly. Comes with a nice frame for an espresso grouphead and can easily be changed to a simple box for filter grinding.

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/mahlkonig-vario-coffee-grinder.html?gclid=CNqShKr6qNECFQcq0wodClcBHw

It's also available on Bella Barista for £380, which I know is way out of your budget, but it might be worth considering for the longevity aspect.

Alternatively, the Baratza Virtuoso is only a small step down and comes with very similar ease of use. It comes in around £160 I believe.


----------



## jamesy73 (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the comments. After reviewing all the feedback I think I may hold off and focus on increasing my budget.


----------



## Jari (Jan 15, 2017)

I can't get away from the idea that a used SJ is the way to go here. Is around £200 a fair price?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

the price has varied from £170 - £250 between May and December last year - at the moment its still high - look out for nouvo simonelli grinders as well such as the MDX - just as good in my opinion or if looking for something cheaper the Brasilia or Rossi RR45 often at £150 - the best bet is to trawl ebay and the forum for sale thread 2-3 times a day until something pops up - good luck


----------



## Jari (Jan 15, 2017)

Yep that's pretty much my plan. Thanks for the suggestions dude, I'll check them out.


----------



## Jari (Jan 15, 2017)

ok double post - sorry I don't know how to delete


----------

